
Revisiting Software Vulnerabilities in the Boeing 787 - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/09/revisiting_soft.html
======
jdsully
“Not practical to exploit” raises the hairs on the back of my neck. All you
need is one person to make a tool and suddenly its practical for everyone.

If you had told me about Spectre as a theoretical possibility I would have
thought its probably not practical. And yet there are libraries that do the
dirty work for you making it easy to exploit.

